# Introduce me.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I am 19 years old and yet I have had very limited experience with classical music. I have listened to some of Bach's works (such as cello quite no 2 in G-Major), some of Mozart and some of Chopin (some of his nocturnes).

I will be browsing the "Currently listening to" topic but have thought that a separate thread just for me (and for people in similar situation) won't do any harm. I listen to music for it induces emotions in me (I assume most people listen to music because of this sole reason), thus I have grown to appreciate different genres of music throughout my life.

Be it rap, reggae (usually for the melorecitation on important topics - politics, interpersonal relationships, family life; it helps with contemplation of these topics), rock (for the lyrics and more sophisticated sound - compared to rap and reggae, that is; rock can induce happiness, joy, sadness and so on), metal (to let out anger, frustrations - if they happen; some folk metal pieces are more complex than head mashing, though), electronica (for relaxation; for piece of mind - two different types of electronica music). I've been listening to *some* jazz, classical music and symphonic film scores - some, not too much. Classical helps me achieve piece of mind (as Mozartgirl92 had put it).

The reason for this is trivial, I'm growing up in suburbia and I have never had anyone who would introduce me to other genres that I would grow to like or even love. Yes, my mum does listen to more sophisticated music but we have different temperaments.

I've had to discover the world of music on my own. Hopefully you will shed some light onto my path. Thanks in advance.

PS I'd like this thread to be devoted mainly to classical music and jazz but you can mention anything that you think is interesting - I won't criticise you for that. I'm eager to hear your propositions.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

And I admire your bravery!

"Classical music" as a genre is almost undefined, quite broad and extremely diverse. It doesn't fit in a straightjacket as many seem to think. Let me warn you though, classical music is an investment. If you dismiss things off the bat, it won't come to you. That is common sense.

If you've taken a music appreciation course, you probably know that throughout the course of history, music has changed a lot. Many listeners tend to divide classical music into periods, such as Medieval, Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, 20th century. These periods themselves are very vague (especially 20th century) and if I were you, I would just stick to the above for now in order to avoid confusion.

You also probably know that classical music comes in different forms (i do not want to debate the validity of this term, as it is also vague). As you discover more music, this will become more clear. For now, understand that you will encounter such words as "symphonies", "concerto", "sonata", and "string quartet", as well as many pieces with unique names. Differentiate between the texture of each form, but note that, within these forms, styles can still be as diverse as jazz is from rock, or rap is from country.

You have probably heard the term "composer" when describing classical music "artists". As in popular music, there will be prolific and non-prolific composers, ones you will like and ones you won't. You will hear both and decide for yourself.

One last note: A common disease for beginning listeners is to look for the "well-known songs", "popular themes", and "best parts". Try to remove this mindset and put on a new one because you will find that over the years, your tastes will change as you understand more. Though classical music can often seem long-winded, this is often its best quality. I urge you to remove all existing prejudices and listen to the music just for what it is. (not to sound like some sort of preacher )

Well, I've probably bored you to death with background info, so I will move on. Below are just a few pieces of millions within the classical genre. If you don't like them, stay on this forum, I'm sure we will help you find something that you like. 

Composer: Holst
Piece: The Planets - Jupiter





Composer: Shostakovich
Piece: Symphony No. 5 - 4th movement





Composer: Rachmaninov
Piece: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1st movement





Composer: Ravel
Piece: Daphnis et Chloe - Lever du jour





Composer: Vaughan Williams
Piece: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
Part 1: 



Part 2: 




Composer: Beethoven
Piece: Piano Sonata No. 23 'Appassionata' - 1st movement





Composer: Prokofiev
Piece: Symphony No. 5 - 4th movement





Composer: Tchaikovsky
Piece: Violin Concerto - 1st movement
Part 1: 




Composer: Beethoven
Piece: Symphony No. 9









Note that all of these except the 5th and 9th ones are just segments of much longer pieces. And please... please... don't be ashamed to blast classical music just like it's rap or rock. Most of this music is meant to be loud, anyways.

When you're done, report back. I'll be glad to help you.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Air said:


> Below are just a few pieces of millions within the classical genre. If you don't like them, stay on this forum, I'm sure we will help you find something that you like.


Just a few pieces - but they are pretty important ones! You certainly bring out the big guns. I could think of hundreds more pieces to add, but none more appropriate.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Weston said:


> Just a few pieces - but they are pretty important ones! You certainly bring out the big guns. I could think of hundreds more pieces to add, but none more appropriate.


I always want to give beginners a real listening experience instead of the Eine Kleine Nachtmusiks, 1812 Overtures, and Pachelbel Canons that they usually get. Nothing too unaccessible but certainly some solid, substantial music. 

However, I do regret my narrow selection. Not much in terms of baroque, classical, pre-1800 and post-WW2 stuff. Also no chamber, opera, choral, lieder, electronic stuff, etc...

Well, if our friend happens to like the pieces already posted, then hey, _I_ certainly have no problem with that.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik is great! So is Vivaldi's Four Seasons or Pachelbel's Canon. I agree though that since in a matter of speaking everyone loves those pieces they don't tell us much about whether the listener is potentially a classical music fan in the long run.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Air said:


> Well, I've probably *bored* you to death with background info, so I will move on. Below are just a few pieces of millions within the classical genre. If you don't like them, stay on this forum, I'm sure we will help you find something that you like.


Oh, not at all, although I'm well aware of all of these terms and the division into periods (afterall in Poland we have obligatory music classes through 1st to 3rd grade; then connected with other art classes through 4th to 10th grade).

It's mostly the details that I'm missing as I have a vague idea of everything in classical music. This shouldn't be a problem as I have very good memory and whatever interests me enters it easily and stays there indefinitely.

As for not liking these pieces - I'm sure I will like them. I've learned that most of the time when one dislikes something does not mean that it is bad or doesn't suit them, but that it requires a different approach.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Oh, not at all, although I'm well aware of all of these terms and the division into periods (afterall in Poland we have obligatory music classes through 1st to 3rd grade; then connected with other art classes through 4th to 10th grade).
> 
> It's mostly the details that I'm missing as I have a vague idea of everything in classical music. ad or doesn't suit them, but that it requires a different approach.


I rather assumed from your opening post that you already know most of what's been given to you so far, which can be easily gleaned from standard internet sources (eg Wikipedia).

You want more specific recommendations. However, you haven't told us anything specific about your classical music tastes. Given the huge range of classical music, it could therefore be a waste of time both for you and anyone providing examples. Personally, I think that it is far better to point people like yourself in the right direction as regards finding resources by which they can learn themselves, rather than give a number of suggestions which could be miles off beam in terms of meeting the requirements of the listener.

There is already a vast amount of such information on good sources this Forum which has already been given out previously to other members seeking similar information as you. One very recent example is HERE, which is a thread you might find useful if you hadn't already spotted it. There are many more such threads if you know where to look.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, I will read through it.

I may know most of what's been given but I certainly do not have "classical taste" yet. I'm too unfamiliar with this kind of music to have a taste for specific pieces at all. Seeing how I can appreciate the differences of music genres I already listen to, I think I will have no trouble appreciating the full spectrum of classical music - be it nocturnes or operas.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I noticed you mentioned jazz in the OP so as plenty of people on here can recommend classical pieces I'll focus on the jazz side.

First, though,a hybrid, an amalgamation of the two styles presented perfectly by a master composer. I'm sure you'll have heard this before.

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue.






Now for some pure unadulterated swing.

Benny Goodman - Sing, sing, sing.






Now instead of a mix of jazz and classical, heres a fusion of jazz and everything.

Miles Davis - In a Silent Way














Frank Zappa - Peaches en Regalia






Mahavishnu Orchestra - Lila's Dance






Sonny Sharrock - What does she Hope to Be? and Many Mansions











Some Bop.

Thelonious Monk - Round about Midnight.






Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat






Grant Green - Jean de Fleur






This next one is a bit more difficult.

Eric Dolphy - Hat and Beard






And finally some Coltrane.

John Coltrane - My Favourite Things and Blue Train











These are all pretty well known examples but if you want to find more good jazz, just look into two record labels. Blue Note and Sony Columbia. I'd say most of my jazz records are from either of these labels.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Could you list some Japanese (or other East Asian) jazz songs? I know they are pretty crazy about jazz and classical music.

I have only heard one such song (it was an anime's opening, Baccano!'s opening, to be precise):


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

*Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody #2 for Orchestra*




*

Bach - Goldberg Variations Aria*





*Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition Arranged by Ravel*





Brahms - Violin Sonata No 3 IV presto agitato - Violin played by Jascha Heifetz





I fully recommend using youtube to find great music. I listened to classical music my whole life, but Youtube introduced me to so many great works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

I will again recommend www.classicalcdguide.com as a good introduction. It gives very simple lists. I will stress this is not meant to be THE definitive website, but it provides a good starting point for exploring classical music. It got me started, as well as recommendations from friends.

You also mentioned jazz:
I am by no means a jazz expert, but I have some, and I love it. My particular favorites are Dave Brubeck, Miles Davis, and John Coltrane. Here are three recommendations -

The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time Out
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue
John Coltrane: Blue Train


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to hear some solo violin, viola, cello and piano (separately, that is). Thanks.=]


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Another note - I think you should be more delicate because some of these pieces are way too pompous for me as of right now (I will get back to them when I'm more familiar with classical music).

I will finish listening to all of the afore mentioned pieces and then proceed to Chopin's nocturnes and Bach's suites. Baby steps technique.

I liked the 2/3 part of Miles Davies' 'song' and Lila's Dance, by the way, Argus.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> I'd like to hear some solo violin, viola, cello and piano (separately, that is). Thanks.=]


I'm a semi-pianophile, so I will give you some solo piano recommendations. However, to show you a new perspective, I will give you more than one performance of each work, by different pianists. This diversity between interpretations is what, in my mind, makes solo piano so interesting to collect as well as the unique atmosphere that the instrument itself provides.

1. Composer: Ravel
Piece: Gaspard de la nuit
Michelangeli: 



Argerich: 




2. Composer: Chopin
Piece: Ballade No. 1
Rubinstein: 



Hofmann: 




3. Composer: Prokofiev
Piece: Piano Sonata No. 7
Gould: 



 (1st mov)




 (3rd mov)
Richter: 



 (part 1)




 (part 2)

4. Composer: Schumann
Piece: Fantasy in C
Richter: 



Buniatishvili: 




5. Composer: Beethoven
Piece: Piano Sonata No. 32
Yudina: 



Richter: 




6. Composer: Medtner
Piece: Sonata Reminiscenza
Gilels: 



Hamelin: 




7. Composer: Bach
Piece: Toccata in e
Haskil: 



Gould: 




8. Composer: Liszt
Piece: Piano Sonata
Arrau: 



Richter: 




9. Composer: Scriabin
Piece: Fantasie
Sofronitsky: 



Neuhaus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIWP06GoyqY#

10. Composer: Schubert
Piece: Fantasy for four-hands (not really solo piano)
Emil/Elena Gilels: 



Perahia and Lupu: 




11. Composer: Tchaikovsky
Piece: Doumka
Horowitz: 



Sultanov: 




12. Composer: Debussy 
Piece: Reflets dan l'eau from Images book 1
Michelangeli: 



Rosenthal: 




13. Composer: Albeniz
Piece: El Corpus Christi en Sevilla from Iberia
de Larrocha: 



Hamelin: 




14. Composer: Berg
Piece: Piano Sonata
Gould: 



Uchida: 




Important Note: I was too lazy to provide entires pieces on an playlist, so you may often have to click Part 2, 3, 4, etc. of the same performance in the Related Videos section.

Also, this list was purposely made to be a bit more challenging. Nothing wrong with listening to what you already appreciate, but if you push the envelope little by little, you won't be disappointed.

It would also be nice if you could tell us what you like so far. That way we can help suit _your_ tastes.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Another note - I think you should be more delicate because some of these pieces are way too pompous for me as of right now (I will get back to them when I'm more familiar with classical music).
> 
> I will finish listening to all of the afore mentioned pieces and then proceed to Chopin's nocturnes and Bach's suites. Baby steps technique.
> 
> I liked the 2/3 part of Miles Davies' 'song' and Lila's Dance, by the way, Argus.


If you liked them try some of Miles more funky stuff like _Jack Johnson_ and _On the Corner_ and pretty much everything off the first two Mahavishnu albums.

Miles Davis - Right Off






In fact just check out everything Miles did, then everything his sidemen did on their own and you'll have heard alot of the jazz greats before you even realise it.

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Lotus on an Irish Stream (This is one of my least favourite of their songs but it does feature the violin and piano quite prominetly)






Pastoral (also solo violin)






Otherwise try the Dance of Maya






Fusion is a great gateway into hard bop and bebop or if you lose your brain along the way, you might end up listening to free jazz.

Derek Bailey -Niigata Snow (Japanese influences abound)






Also, as a guitarist, when someone asks for jazz recommendations I feel obliged to mention Django Reinhardt who is easily the greatest guitarist to have only 2 fully functioning fingers on his fretting hand. Stephane Grappelli plays a mean swinging violin to boot.
















I will second SalieriIsInnocent's choices except try the solo piano version of Pictures at an Exhibition, which at the moment, I prefer over Ravel's.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Air said:


> It would also be nice if you could tell us what you like so far. That way we can help suit _your_ tastes.


I will, tomorrow. I will finish listening to the first page today and pick my favourites tomorrow after re-listening to it all. Then I will switch to the second page.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Kaerb (or "Give Me Break" backwards?), do you play an instrument or study music? Atleast for me, one of the joys of classical music comes from understanding (and studying) a pieces structure. You know, a symphony for example isn't just random movements thrown together - there's a form and structure that is followed...being able to understand the music on a deeper level greatly enhances it. 

Also, it seems like most people get interested in the romantic period first. Emotion was handled differently before that, it was more "demonstrating" an emotion, and can come off as a bit distant, whereas in the romantic period it was more direct and comes across like it's trying to reach out and grab you (sometimes violently by the throat). It's more of an emotional roller coaster, so don't expect a "piece of mind" that you talk about in your first post to come from a Mahler symphony, or Tchaikovskys 6th.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

David58117 said:


> Kaerb (or "Give Me Break" backwards?),


Someone noticed, nice. It's part of a traid of nicknames I've used in an RTS game (KaerbEmEvig, GiveMeBreak and ImBraveGeek).



> do you play an instrument or study music? Atleast for me, one of the joys of classical music comes from understanding (and studying) a pieces structure. You know, a symphony for example isn't just random movements thrown together - there's a form and structure that is followed...being able to understand the music on a deeper level greatly enhances it.


No, I do not but I plan to change that (I am reading through the thread dedicated to learning the music theory). I will try to persuade an acquaintance of my to explain it to me bit by bit (she plays piano and violin).



> Also, it seems like most people get interested in the romantic period first. Emotion was handled differently before that, it was more "demonstrating" an emotion, and can come off as a bit distant, whereas in the romantic period it was more direct and comes across like it's trying to reach out and grab you (sometimes violently by the throat). It's more of an emotional roller coaster, so don't expect a "piece of mind" that you talk about in your first post to come from a Mahler symphony, or Tchaikovskys 6th.


I am aware of that. This is exactly why I'm into Chopin's nocturnes right now (but Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major by Yo-Yo Ma works for me, too - very calming).


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Can I hear some pieces dedicated to string instruments? Thanks.

PS. I'd prefer them to be either melancholic or fast paced.


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Dvorak Cello Concerto

This is the first movement and I believe might be there with what you are looking for. Enjoy!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

That was nice. How about some solo pieces? Such as this: 



 (Bach's Cello Suite No. 2 by Yo-Yo Ma). Or other string pieces for that matter. Either solo or with a few more musicians (but not an orchestral scale).


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Can I hear some pieces dedicated to string instruments? Thanks.
> 
> PS. I'd prefer them to be either melancholic or fast paced.


I'm not sure "dedicated to string instruments" is the right phrase, but you probably meant one of several things.

*1. Solo*

You mentioned the Bach Cello suites you were listening to.

Also, Bach's Violin Partitas and Sonatas are good. Here's the very popular Chaconne from the 2nd partita: 




A darker example from Ysaye: 




*2. Duo - Sonatas and similar works
*
Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 5: 




Schubert's Fantasy for Violin and Piano: 




Poulenc's Violin Sonata: 




Franck's Violin Sonata: 




*3. Solo with orchestra - Concerti and similar works*

Vaughan Williams' The Lark Ascending: 




Saint-Saens' Introduction et Rondo Capriciosso: 




Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1: 




Elgar's Cello Concerto: 




Also the Dvorak posted by SamGuss and the Tchaikovsky in my original post.

*4. Works for String Orchestra*

Refer back to "Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" from my original post.

*5. Chamber Music such as String Trios, Quartets, Quintets, etc.*

This is one of the widest categories of classical music, by the way.

Dvorak's String Quartet No. 12 'American': 




Haydn's String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise': 




Beethoven's String Quartet No. 14 (Last movement): 




Janacek's String Quartet 2: 




Bartok's String Quartet No. 5: 




The last 2 or 3 examples may be a little trying at first, but who knows, you may like it.

*Edit: Just saw your last post KaerbEmEvig, try categories 1, 2, 5, and the first example from category 3.*


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Liked 2. a) and c), 3. a) (reminds me of the Pocahontas film, childhood), b) (the first 4 minutes, which were basically solo), 5. a), b), c) (gloomy!), e) (fast paced yet fluent, nice).

Ok, enough for today, my ears got tired of the continious high pitch (have been listening for 5 hours straight - damn). I really need to buy headphones solely for music.

Still have to listen to posts #15 and #16, so you can stop listing pieces for the time being. Thank you for all your efforts.=]


I'd like some list based on themes next (just don't give it now because I will be obligated to listen to it as soon as possible and will not leave my room - and we don't want that): joyful, melancholic, gloomy, aggressive. (With not too many instruments as I will get lost among them all.)


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Ok, enough for today, my ears got tired of the continious high pitch (have been listening for 5 hours straight - damn). I really need to buy headphones solely for music.
> 
> Still have to listen to posts #15 and #16, so you can stop listing pieces for the time being. Thank you for all your efforts.=]


I have been looking at "Air's" splendid lists at his posts # 2, 15, 23. I was mainly doing so in order to compare the artists/orchestras with my own versions, out of curiosity. I realise, of course, that with "youtube" examples there is often very little choice of artist, and the ones available may well not represent "Air's" preferred versions on CD. Not that there is any weak that I spotted about the youtube versions.

I wouldn't want to add anything to those lists for one main reason: there is enough material there to sink a battleship, and this comment is meant in the kindest possible way. I reckon that going too fast through material of this nature - especially by someone at a young age who has probably heard nothing like it before in some cases - is largely a waste of time. There is a high risk of making errors of judgement, simply because you haven't given the music style any chance to "wash" over you. Instantaneous assessments can be fatally wrong in rejecting music that you might well like if only you hadn't rushed it.

To give one example, you failed to identify as liking the item by Schubert in post #23: second item in (2), the so-called "Fantasy for V&P, D 934". That be a genuine dislike on your part but I was surprised since I can assure you that this is a gorgeous piece (normally segmented into 7 movements) which represents late Schubert at one of his most sublime peaks. Schubert, of course, is one of the most supremely gifted melodists. I don't know how much of this whole work is played in the you-tube video, but if it's all there you might re-listen especially to the third section and have another think about it.

To illustrate further, the other evening I happened to be listening to an unfinished work by Schubert (he left behind lots), what would have been Symphony No 10. In this case nothing at all was completed and he only left some sketches of it before he died. Nothing became of this work until about 160 years later when a distinguished Schubert scholar, Brian Newbould, worked it up into something more recognisably as a complete symphony. There are only a very few versions of this but the best is by Charles Mackerras/Scottish Symphony Orchestra. The second movement of this work, the "andante", which lasts about 10 minutes, is especially good. I literally had my CD player on repeat of that single movement for 2 hours.

Classical music is not like pop/rock/country/jazz and all that kind of stuff. It's far more profound, and requires a different mental set-up and time in order to appreciate it fully. All the head-bangers who used to come on here (thankfully they've largely disappeared) who reckon they like some types of classical music and looking for something "profound" or "earth-shaatering" used to make me laugh, or rather cry. They haven't a clue about classical music ... in my book, that is.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I already did say that I will be re-listening to it all when I'm done with the first go. I do not judge hastily, do not worry.

I am reading through those music theory websites as we speak and I plan to take up piano lessons if possibility arises.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm currently listening to harpsichord pieces such as this: 




It has a very distinct sound.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> I'm currently listening to harpsichord pieces such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then try this:






I always die around the 2:40 - 3:15 area. Listen to the modulation at 3:00!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Unbelieveable.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love Baroque and Opera, so I'll throw in my two-pennyworth of these:

Verdi - Otello, Gia nella notte densa





Puccini Tosca - Te deum





Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin - Lensky's aria





Handel - Giulio Cesare - Se in fiorito





Handel - Serse - Ombra mai fu





Purcell - Dido and Aeneas - Dido's lament





Marcello oboe concerto in D minor second movement





Domenico Scarlatti - Sonata K141 (piano)





Domenico Scarlatti - Sonata K402 (harpsichord)


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a good place to tell how I first got into classical music: Walt Disney's Fantasia. I was dumbstruck by it and hunted down every piece represented. It's an awfully good wide-ranging selection, and some have already been mentioned in this thread. But how about these?

Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor
Beethoven's 6th Symphony
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker Suite
Paul Dukas - Sorcerer's Apprentice

and finally

Stravinsky - Rite of Spring. Some consider this work, even after all this time, to not even be music. But the way they paired it with images of the evolution of the world seemed very appropriate to me and made it approachable...to a 10 year old.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

kmisho said:


> Stravinsky - Rite of Spring. Some consider this work, even after all this time, to not even be music. But the way they paired it with images of the evolution of the world seemed very appropriate to me and made it approachable...to a 10 year old.


Hehe, this is what got me into classical music, aged about 10 also, but in a ballet performance on TV.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

BUMP.

As of now I am listening Chopin [and Muse] - as I've purchased CDs of these (Yundi Li: Chopin, Muse: Absolution, Black Holes and Revelations, The Resistance) - and more recently: The String Quartet Tribute to Queen, The Tribute to Guitar Hero (Through the Fire and Flames, Knights of Cydonia and Prayer of the Refugee songs) and Swingin' to Michael Jackson - all by Vitamin Records (had to buy them online in the US).

Can anyone recommend me some jazz that has energetic feel to it. Something along those lines:

http://www.filefront.com/15406467/03-Billie-Jean.mp3/

I will probably be buying the 5 CD Bach set soon, too.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I wouldnt say Fantasia is what got me into classical music. But the Sorcerers Apprentice scene, where Mickey Mouse is haunted by those broomsticks. That made a deep impression on me, and Ive always remembered it.


----------

